# Buffalo Chicken ABT's



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 20, 2008)

Found this recipe doing a search. Anyone try this combo yet? Love my chicken wings. Might be better with grilled or smoked chicken than canned chicken. Maybe this weekend I will try them.

Buffalo Chicken Stuffed Jalapenos

1 5 oz can chicken, drained
1-2 Tbs Frank'™s Buffalo Wing Sauce, to taste ( or 1-2 Tbs of your favorite hot sauce mixed with one Tbs melted butter)
½ cup crumbled Bleu cheese
½ cup softened cream cheese
16 large jalapeÃ±o peppers, stem end cut off and seeds removed (can use green or red ripe peppers)*
8 strips good hickory or apple smoked bacon, halved and half cooked (still limp)
Ranch dressing for dipping


Place chicken and hot sauce in a mixing bowl and toss with a fork until chicken is completely coated. Add cheeses and mix well.
With a toothpick, poke a small hole in the bottom of each pepper to allow juices to drain.
Stuff peppers to the top with chicken/cheese mixture, drape a half piece of bacon over the top of the pepper and pin the bacon in place either with a toothpick or kebab skewer, depending on cooking method, putting 4 peppers on each skewer. Put peppers in pepper rack or the skewers on top of and between the bricks and cook for approximately 1 hour or until the peppers just start to shrink and the bacon is browned.
Serve with ranch dressing for dipping.
Serves 4.


----------



## flash (Aug 20, 2008)

I have not tried chicken yet. I am thoroughly addicted to Lil Smokies 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  so use those the most. Somewhat disappointed in shrimp. Lots of variations out there though.


----------



## alra195 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks!  That recipes just begging me to try it.  I love the flavor of Buffalo Chicken!


----------



## fanciesmom (Aug 25, 2008)

We grabbed the jalapenos at the Farmers' Market yesterday, and these sound like a really good way to make them.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## alra195 (Sep 10, 2008)

Cajunsmoke13,

Gave these a try over the weekend.  Man, the were fantastic.  My only change was I used grilled chicken breasts marinated 24 hours in the hot wing sauce.  I'm so glad no one else at my house likes bleu cheese!  These are going to be a regular, thanks again for the post and the recipe!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Sep 13, 2008)

Alra195,
Glad you liked them.  It's a great combo.  I bet those marinated grilled chicken breasts were good in there.  Thanks for posting the results.


----------



## wl_kb3 (Sep 13, 2008)

that sounds great for and ABT. Havent tried it like that but I have done this recipe with a fattie. It is now one of my favorites. I do at least one every time I  smoke now.


----------



## norrell6 (Sep 18, 2008)

He Cajun,

You from Pittsburgh? I havent seen an Iron City beer since I moved from Bethel Park in 2000.  Can you get Iron City where you live? I love ABT's and nothing goes with them quite like an ice cold beer.


----------



## desertlites (Sep 18, 2008)

soaked breast tenders in franks for 2 hrs. than into my flour mix-deep fried-OH wow they went over Real well-maybe a smoke next time.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Sep 19, 2008)

Used to be from PA.  Loved my Iron City better.  From Central PA, but we still got it over there.  Can't get it down here and I'm not drinking Rolling Rock.  Making ABT's tonight.  Pics coming later


----------



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 19, 2008)

hey cajun hope your a Steelers fan. Im doing a pork shoulder on sunday and I got 4 lbs of jalepenos im going to do some of them this way. will post qview


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Sep 19, 2008)

Steelers and Penn State.  Hate LSU.  Doing Flat Iron Steaks tonight and ABT's.  Post that q-view want to see how they look.  Thanks


----------



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 19, 2008)

All my mom and dads family is from Pennsylvania so grew up a BIG steelers fan. But was born in the south so gotta rep that Crimson Tide. My dad was looking at the site with me and saw Iron City Beer and started salavating. Cant get it down here LOL.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for posting this link in another post Cajun. I have a bag of Jalapenos in the fridge right now that I am sure will soon be filled with this wonderful recipe. This sounds great! I am trying this next!

Dave


----------



## morkdach (Jul 12, 2009)

i agree 100%


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hope you like it...


----------



## bertjo44 (Jul 30, 2009)

Sounds worth a try. I am with Flash though, addicted to the Lil Smokie ones.


----------

